

Dutch parliament refuses ACTA secrecy while the EU parliament meets in secret - Revisor
http://acta.ffii.org/?p=924

======
tripzilch
Go BitsofFreedom!! :-D

And why the downvote below for HnNoPassMailer? All he said was correct. Was it
the "failure of the Dutch Pirate Party" bit? Because they did fail. The German
and Swedish Pirate Parties are excellent, but ours just keep blundering on
public relations, they're geeks with great ideals but they're not politicians.
Maybe they should partner up with BitsofFreedom or something, BOF.nl seems to
know how to handle publicity.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
Perhaps it's because of the following:

 _"The GreenLeft (GroenLinks) and democrats (D66) have the most pro-internet
civil rights stances."_

G-d only knows what a "pro-internet stance" is, but I suspect HnNoPassMailer
was referring to the fight for net neutrality and online privacy, and against
data retention and censorship.

If that's the case, the Socialist Party (SP) and the Party for the Animals
(PvdD) have the most "pro-internet civil rights stances".

The best way to measure this is to look at how elected officials vote on those
issues [1].

[1] <http://www.privacybarometer.nl/partij.php?p=4>

~~~
Someone
I think the phrase parses as

    
    
      pro (internet civil rights) stance

~~~
Samuel_Michon
"Internet civil rights"? That doesn't make any sense.

He probably meant 'digital rights' [1], which covers some of the same ground
as 'civil rights'.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_rights>

------
dochtman
Another day to be proud of our Dutch representatives.

------
nextparadigms
ACTA means EU would have to use US's copyright laws, right? So if SOPA passes,
doesn't that mean US would be able to do the same thing in EU? Didn't EU
Parliament vote just a few days ago that they are against SOPA? Talk about
being inconsistent.

